# Funktionen der fünf Zeitglieder



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

was sind die *Funktionen* der *fünf Zeitglieder* einer sps und was sind deren mögliche *Anwendungen* :?: 

habe leider 2 Wochen im Unterricht gefehlt und bin jetzt ziemlich hinterher...kann mir vielleicht einer *helfen* :?: 

danke im Voraus :!: 
surge
 :roll: :?:


----------



## Hugo-Soft (30 März 2005)

Hallo!

Es gibt folgende Zeiten:

Zeit als Impuls

Die Operation Zeit als Impuls parametrieren und starten startet eine angegebene Zeit, wenn der Starteingang (S) eine steigende Flanke aufweist (d.h. wenn der Signalzustand von "0" auf "1" wechselt). Um die Zeit freizugeben, ist immer ein Signalwechsel erforderlich. Die Zeit läuft solange mit dem Wert weiter, der an Eingang TW angegeben ist, bis die programmierte Zeit abgelaufen ist und der Eingang S = 1 ist. Solange die Zeit läuft, ergibt eine Signalzustandsabfrage nach "1" an Ausgang Q das Ergebnis "1". Wechselt Eingang S von "1" auf "0", bevor der Zeitwert abgelaufen ist, wird die Zeit angehalten. In diesem Fall ergibt eine Signalzustandsabfrage an Ausgang Q das Ergebnis "0"

Die Zeit wird zurückgesetzt, wenn der Rücksetzeingang (R) von "0" auf "1" wechselt, während die Zeit läuft. Durch diesen Wechsel werden auch der Zeitwert und die Zeitbasis auf Null zurückgesetzt. Der Signalzustand "1" an Eingang R hat keinen Einfluß, wenn die Zeit nicht läuft.

Der aktuelle Zeitwert kann an den Ausgängen DUAL und DEZ abgefragt werden. Der Zeitwert an Ausgang DUAL ist binärcodiert, der Zeitwert an Ausgang DEZ ist BCD-codiert.

Anwendung: Treppenhaus+Licht 

Zeit als verlängerter Impuls

Die Operation Zeit als verlängerten Impuls parametrieren und starten startet die angegebene Zeit, wenn der Starteingang (S) eine steigende Flanke aufweist (d.h. wenn der Signalzustand von "0" auf "1" wechselt). Es ist immer ein Signalwechsel erforderlich, um die Zeit freizugeben. Die Zeit läuft auch dann mit dem Wert weiter, der an Eingang TW angegebenen ist, wenn der Signalzustand an Eingang S noch vor Ablauf des Zeitwerts auf "0" wechselt. Solange die Zeit läuft, ergibt eine Signalzustandsabfrage nach "1" an Ausgang Q das Ergebnis "1". Die Zeit wird mit dem angegebenen Zeitwert neu gestartet, wenn der Signalzustand an Eingang S von "0" auf "1" wechselt, während die Zeit läuft.

Die Zeit wird zurückgesetzt, wenn der Rücksetzeingang (R) von "0" auf "1" wechselt, während die Zeit läuft. Durch diesen Wechsel werden auch der Zeitwert und die Zeitbasis auf Null zurückgesetzt.

Der aktuelle Zeitwert kann an den Ausgängen DUAL und DEZ abgefragt werden. Der Zeitwert an Ausgang DUAL ist binär-codiert, der Zeitwert an Ausgang DEZ ist BCD-codiert.

Anwendung: 

Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung

Die Operation Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung parametrieren und starten startet die angegebene Zeit, wenn der Starteingang (S) eine steigende Flanke aufweist (d.h. wenn der Signalzustand von "0" auf "1" wechselt). Es ist immer ein Signalwechsel erforderlich, um die Zeit freizugeben. Die Zeit läuft mit dem Wert weiter, der an Eingang TW angegebenen ist, solange der Signalzustand an Eingang S = 1 ist. Eine Signalzustandsabfrage nach "1" an Ausgang Q ergibt "1", wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist, Eingang S noch immer "1" ist und Rücksetzeingang (R) "0" bleibt. Wechselt der Signalzustand an Eingang S von "1" auf "0", während die Zeit läuft, wird sie angehalten. In diesem Fall ergibt eine Signalzustandsabfrage nach "1" immer "0".

Die Zeit wird zurückgesetzt, wenn der Rücksetzeingang (R) von "0" auf "1" wechselt, während die Zeit läuft. Durch diesen Wechsel werden auch der Zeitwert und die Zeitbasis auf Null zurückgesetzt. Die Zeit wird auch dann zurückgesetzt, wenn R = 1 ist, während die Zeit nicht läuft.

Der aktuelle Zeitwert kann an den Ausgängen DUAL und DEZ abgefragt werden. Der Zeitwert an Ausgang DUAL ist binär-codiert, der Zeitwert an Ausgang DEZ ist BCD-codiert.

Anwendung:Ein Föderband soll anch einschalten zeitverzögert Anlaufen. Oder nach erreichen einer bestimmten Temperatur läuft ein Lüfter zeitverzögert an. 

Zeit als speichernde Einschaltverzögerung

Die Operation Zeit als speichernde Einschaltverzögerung parametrieren und starten startet die angegebene Zeit, wenn der Starteingang (S) eine steigende Flanke aufweist (d.h. wenn der Signalzustand von "0" auf "1" wechselt). Es ist immer ein Signalwechsel erforderlich, um die Zeit freizugeben. Die Zeit läuft auch dann mit dem Wert weiter, der an Eingang TW angegeben ist, wenn der Signalzustand an Eingang S noch vor Ablauf der Zeit auf "0" wechselt. Eine Signalzustandsabfrage nach "1" an Ausgang Q ergibt nach Ablauf der Zeit unabhängig vom Signalzustand an Eingang S das Ergebnis "1" wenn Rücksetzeingang (R) "0" bleibt. Die Zeit wird mit dem angegebenen Wert neu gestartet, wenn Eingang S von "0" auf "1" wechselt, während die Zeit läuft.

Wechselt der Rücksetzeingang (R) von "0" auf "1", wird die Zeit unabhängig vom VKE an Eingang S zurückgesetzt.

Der aktuelle Zeitwert kann an den Ausgängen DUAL und DEZ abgefragt werden. Der Zeitwert an Ausgang DUAL ist binär-codiert, der Zeitwert an Ausgang DEZ ist BCD-codiert

Anwendung: Lüfter auf einem Klo oder Bad der erst einschaltet wenn das Licht z.B. länger als 2min an ist.


Zeit als Ausschaltverzögerung

Die Operation Zeit als Ausschaltverzögerung parametrieren und starten startet die angegebene Zeit, wenn der Starteingang (S) eine fallende Flanke aufweist (d.h. wenn der Signalzustand von "1" auf "0" wechselt). Es ist immer ein Signalwechsel erforderlich, um die Zeit freizugeben. Eine Signalzustandsabfrage nach "1" an Ausgang Q ergibt "1", wenn der Signalzustand an Eingang S = 1 ist oder die Zeit läuft. Die Zeit wird zurückgesetzt, wenn der Signalzustand an Eingang S von "0" auf "1" wechselt, während die Zeit läuft. Die Zeit wird erst dann wieder neu gestartet, wenn der Signalzustand an Eingang S von "1" auf "0" wechselt.

Wechselt der Rücksetzeingang (R) von "0" auf "1", während die Zeit läuft, wird die Zeit zurückgesetzt.

Der aktuelle Zeitwert kann an den Ausgängen DUAL und DEZ abgefragt werden. Der Zeitwert an Ausgang DUAL ist binär-codiert, der Zeitwert an Ausgang DEZ ist BCD-codiert.

Anwendung: Lüfter auf einem Klo oder Bad der mit einschaltet des Lichtes anläuft und nach ausschaltet des Lichtes z.B. 2min nachläuft.

Gruß Hugo-Soft


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

ein riesen grosses dankenschön an hugo soft
 :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  
surge


----------

